# Game #82: Hawks @ Cavs (4/19/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 82*_


*Atlanta Hawks* *26-55) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (49-32)*

_*Wednesday, April 19, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*ATLANTA HAWKS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*ATLANTA HAWKS’ NOTES*

*•* Scramble on defense and have Josh Smith come over and block shots off-the-ball. The Hawks have good enough athletes to actively help ou on defense. 

*•* If Cleveland holds back during the game, finish the quarters strong and try to steal the game. Atlanta should go all out because it's doubtful Cleveland will match their intensity.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* The Hawks usually get up to play the Cavaliers. Therefore, Cleveland will need to play concentrated, sharp, effective basketball. Run some plays, control the tempo, and dominate the paint. 

*•* Be prepared for a packed defense with occasional zones. The bombers need to deliver when the time comes. Make the extra pass, spread the floor and run the occasional kick-and-pitch and corner fade plays.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland just needs to put on a good show for the fans, continue to develop chemistry and avoid injuries. If the Cavaliers win this game, Cleveland will have 50 wins on the season. With this being the final game before the playoffs, Cleveland needs to head into the postseason on a good note.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Thanks a lot:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: The Plain Dealer*

Haha, why even play this game?


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Well its fan appreciation night andone more win would get us 50 and very possibly an MVP award for Lebron. I hope the Q is rocking for this game even though it is Atlanta, it would be nice to get a huge win and a nice game for Lebron and Co. 

My prediction-Cavs Win 101-85----Lebron goes for 40/12/10 in 30 minutes----all fans in attendence get a free chalupa


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I actually want to win this game. Not only to get 50 wins, but we need to be sharp heading into the playoffs.

Also, we BETTER SEE SOME MARTY VICIOUS action in this game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Cleveland should rest LeBron for the playoffs..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Much to appreciate as Cavs' regular season ends*












> *Much to appreciate as Cavs' regular season ends*
> 
> Wednesday, April 19, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Atlanta Hawks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Atlanta Hawks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

What a pointless game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Atlanta Hawks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Can you please do Toronto a big favour and lose this game for us?

You owe us after tricking us into taking Lamond Murray!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Atlanta Hawks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*



speedythief said:


> Can you please do Toronto a big favour and lose this game for us?
> 
> You owe us after tricking us into taking Lamond Murray!


 lol not so pointless after all?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Please just stay healthy Cavaliers, just please!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No Lebron or Hughes tonight. They better bring the Vicous. BRING THE VICIOUS MIKE BROWN!!!

Unleash the Vicious. 42 minutes tonight. Let him go for 100.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

^

still no sure thing. Atlanta barely beat the Heat without Shaq & D-Wade, so you never know. But I need Atlanta to win to save my *** from an embarassing avatar bet!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well Flip and Z and Gooden can all easily go for 20+ points tonight. And you've still got Jones and Marshall on the bench. 

I don't see Vicious on the bench. Anyone else? Though I was suprised last night that the Clippers didn't play Koralev at all. I guess the Cavs don't want to play Marty at all this year. Glad there's the NBDL.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 18-30 after the opening quarter. While this game doesn't mean much, I'm sure the fans don't want to see their team smoked on their own homecourt on fan appreciation night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 49-43 at halftime. They really had a good second quarter, starting making shots, stepped up the defense; talk about a complete 360. That's what the fans at The Q needed. They were waiting for something to cheer for and the Cavs gave them that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You mean, 180?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> You mean, 180?


I think he meant 540.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha. Anderson has tied his career high for rebounds on back to back nights. Still can't believe we got him and drew for Tony Battie.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Ira adds that shot, he'll actually be useful next year.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Side Show Bob with 16 boards already


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson with the 3-ball. Been a long time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I didn't even know Luke was healthy.

The reserves have looked great all night. They are playing like the game doesn't matter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think he meant 540.


Or 900.

Cleveland leads 80-66 at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We are currently seeing andy becoming a star. He is showing us what we'll see when he starts next year


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

50?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> We are currently seeing andy becoming a star. He is showing us what we'll see when he starts next year


Yep. My sentiments exactly. Andy is kind of the NBA's best kept secret right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> We are currently seeing andy becoming a star. He is showing us what we'll see when he starts next year


Then the saying is true: The Cleveland/Orlando trade will be known as the Varejao deal, not the Gooden deal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Then the saying is true: The Cleveland/Orlando trade will be known as the Varejao deal, not the Gooden deal.


What people gloss over is the FACT that Paxson asked about Verejao and the Magic threw Gooden in with him. The Cavs just wanted Verejao. For all the stupid things Paxson did, that was one of the more brilliant things.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Congrats to Cavs for breaking 8 year playoff drought!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 100, Atlanta 99*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Congrats to Cavs for breaking 8 year playoff drought!


Thanks. One thing I'll say is that I'm jealous of all the athletes on your team.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> If Ira adds that shot, he'll actually be useful next year.


I guess you never watched Ira play the past two years. That shot will never come around!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Congrats to Cavs for breaking 8 year playoff drought!


 repped bud


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

was anyone else really impressed with Josh Smith? he is going to be a big-time player within the next few years. his timing on blocking shots is uncanny as well. his block on stephen graham's dunk made me jump out of my seat!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Josh is an incredible blocker. His timing is great too. The only thing I can say is if I were playing against him, I wouldn't go straight up over Smith much. Throw a fake before going up because Josh is sometimes so excited to pack your shot, he'll bite and take the bait.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Josh Smith is a man. He's like Kirilenko East.

Also. Marvin Williams is really really long.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ The ability to play Josh and Marvin at the same time makes for a nice combination. Both guys are very athletic and strong and pose athletic problems for other teams. I've seen Marvin play before but tonight, I really realized how strong and wide that guy is. He takes up a good deal of space.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I don't see Vicious on the bench. Anyone else?





futuristxen said:


> They better bring the Vicous. BRING THE VICIOUS MIKE BROWN!!!





futuristxen said:


> Unleash the Vicious. 42 minutes tonight. Let him go for 100.


 :rofl:


----------

